# Canino Animal Rescue Event



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was just looking to pick a few brains! We are holding our celebration this Saturday (7th) and I was just wondering if anybody had any ideas for things to do, obviously funding etc is an issue, I have racked my brains and this is what I have so far...

Items for sale: Handmade candles/jewellery/cards, some vistaprint xmas cards and other bits and bobs I've made (a few plush toys, cat toys, etc). Professional jewellery stall.

Games; Velcro dart board (which will be displayed as a cats mouth, "Feed the cat to win a prize), a mini golf game with the same sort of idea.

Tombola/raffle

Refreshments, tea/coffee/soft drinks, cakes and baked goods etc.

We will have displays of all of our rescues etc too.

Was just wondering if anybody had any other ideas? I was also wondering if anybody had any ideas to increase footfall? It is in the local community center so it's not really visible to the passing public etc.

Many, many thanks guys xxx


(PS Beautiful Eddie has found his forever home  he will be staying with his mum Faye!)


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww well done Eddie love the poster and the ideas so far, what about a name the cat and a draw the cat comp. with a little prize for the winners , you could charge a small fee 20p or something for the materials, the kids would love it well the big kids an all
also do you know anyone who could do face painting?
you could face panit show people as cats with tails too and ears and walk up and down the high street telling people
i wish i lived closer i would defo volunteer my help


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

are you having a ''drop off point'' for donated food and litter etc. that could be useful to you if you could get extra food


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

The poster is lovely! Well done.

There is, or was, I think, a Pets at Home in Northampton where you could display the poster.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks very much everyone for your great comments! I have just been offered use of a bounce castle for £65... The room has already cost £40 so I would really need to be sure as that is a huge chunk of money for us at the minute. There is a car park to the community center, Im thinking that it might be a good way to draw the public in. Its a Hello Kitty one too lol! Just not sure if its a good investment? I've never planned an event like this before so am just trying to spend as little as possible as I don't know what to expect! Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thats a hard one ,whereas the bouncy castle might pull in the crowds it might also distract from everything else going on , will you be only inside or do you have outside space as well? i think you could make your money back with charging for the bouncy castle and i maybe the kids could do other activites while queueing, have you checked out the competion on that day ,like other events going on locally, 
you could buy some cheap fairy cakes and pipe some icing cats on them,


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Could you get someone dressed up as a cat to give leaflets out near where you are having the event on the Day? All you need is Black leggings and a leotard.
You can get the ears tail etc off ebay in the fancy dress section.

I once dressed up as a fox and i carried a bucket for my donations. I went up to each person and asked them kindly if they would like to donate £1 for our wild life rescue.
sometimes I asked them if they would like their children photographed with me for £1 donation. They took the photo with their own phone.

I think you can only carry a donation Bucket while you are on the premises. I think it is now against the law to shake the bucket outside.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you ever thought of taking a stall to cat shows and selling your toys, candles and baked goods there?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

A good one I've seen before is going round the event with a bucket, asking people to put in a pound. You stick a numbered sticker on the pound coin (just buy little round stickers and write the numbers on beforehand and let them choose which number they would like), write their name and phone number on a sheet next to their number, then at the end someone picks out a coin from the bucket and whoevers coin it is gets half the money, you keep the other half. So if say 60 people put in a pound they get £30 and your charity gets £30. It costs you nothing except the stickers and sheet of paper.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

You could always advertise on Facebook,Thats free publicity ....write a post on all the local pages in your area,doesn't have to be animal or rescue related either.Also put that you will be having a food drop off point too so if people can't make it your event they may just pop by with a few tins of food.

Not been funny but I think £65 is a lot of money for a bouncy castle,Could you not post again On FB and ask if anyone can get you one for free or a high discount cost as its for a charity event and in return you could have fliers or cards of the company everywhere.

I too wish I was nearer to help (not sure about wearing the cat suit though)

Excellent news about little Eddie finding his perfect home with his Mama,I'm soooooo pleased.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone who commented on this thread, the event raised just over £200 Im so thrilled it Will make the world of difference :-D

I can go and buy £200 of coffee to help with the 8 hand rears I've accumulated in the last 24 hours!:blush: xxxxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww 8 babies , wish i could help, good going at the event , wish it was more you could have biscuits as well it dosent go far-money

best wishes for the little ones


----------

